# first cobei pkola pier?



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm planing to start lookin of them.. Wha bout y'all??


----------



## JWHUNTER (May 30, 2010)

I cant wait to start man. I have been waitin all year for this.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys should start looking tomorrow while it's 40 degrees. Be patient, they will come.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

I've bought the Ling rod already!! LoL


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Bout me Ling Rod too. im ready!!


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Go now and be tired of it by the time they really do show up. You might see one......on the wall of a tackle shop.


----------



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya'll are killing me. Dang It' still the last weekend of Deer season. I still believe it will be early BUT!! those fish are stupid and slow and would eat a flip flop that was soaked in shrimp juice thats why Gary Wells gets so luck cause they think the same Buahahaha that's funny I dont care who you are (o: I will estimate March 12th one will be slapping on the deck with my Jig in mouth. Gonna enjoy looking at a 2012 model. But for now I'm trying to kill a nine point that is super sneaky. I wish all my friends and new comers luck this season. Lets all remember ediquite and friendly fishing courtecy.


----------



## RedNeckMaffia (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yea NO SABIKI RIGS past the yellow line>>>>> Ok Pong Chow and MeLig (o:


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

@redneckmafia....lmao...


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Trust me there will be sabikis! If cigar minos r out there, my sabikis out therr.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll be using my trusty saBikini removal rig... can't wait.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i cant wait, hoping to catch my first cobe this year.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Way back in '89 the first one wasn't caught until March 24............by me  

Caught the first bonytoe later that day.

Rick


----------



## squidward tentacles (Feb 14, 2012)

getting ready for the fun


----------

